
Tearing Open The New Wii Reveals Some Crazy Nintendo Decisions - evo_9
http://kotaku.com/5968014/tearing-open-the-new-wii-reveals-some-crazy-nintendo-decisions
======
DigitalSea
In all honesty who gets a Wii for internet connectivity anyway? It's not an
XBOX with integrated media centre and ability to stream high-definition video.
I don't think I've ever played a multiplayer game on my Wii, ever and I don't
know of any of my friends using multiplayer either. It's a family console, not
a console for gamers who like playing online RPG's and shooters against other
people.

